# Option 40 Difficulties



## Curly (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello. My name is Jackson. I am from Portland, Oregon but going to university in Utah. I was going to enlist in the Army with 11B Option 40 contract right after high school, but I decided to do a semester of school then decide. I am almost done with my semester and I decided I was going to enlist, so I contacted my recruited and we met. He told me that they had changed some medical protocol or something for Option 40 (which affected me because I had torn my ACL about a year and a half ago, and sucked because the rule change went into effect while I was at college, terrible timing) and that I was ineligible to receive an Option 40 contract because the doctor wouldn't clear me for an airborne physical (Please forgive if some of this is wrong I don't remember it perfectly). They advised me that I didn't _need_ an Option 40 contract to become a Ranger, and told me that in BCT they would have Ranger recruiters asking people if they want to go Ranger, and I could just volunteer and excel and eventually go Ranger. I was a little skeptical. So here's the question: *Is it possible to go Ranger by volunteering at BCT, and if so, how long would this process take?*
I appreciate all feedback, thank you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 3, 2019)

@Curly 

Follow the site rules and post an appropriate intro.  *After* you do that, “like” this post and I will unlock this thread.

- locked -


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 6, 2019)

Reopened.


----------



## TimoteoDunkin (Dec 6, 2019)

Having gone through OSUT from week 1 to graduation as a NCO this year a few months ago, Opt 40 contracts were easy to grab as long as requirements were met. We had a Private come in with an Opt 40, drop it a few weeks in just to grab it again after attending a concert where Regiment was recruiting. By the way he dropped it for the second time before graduation. As long as you or others who want it are squared away the opportunity should be there. Good luck.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 6, 2019)

Curly said:


> Hello. My name is Jackson. I am from Portland, Oregon but going to university in Utah. I was going to enlist in the Army with 11B Option 40 contract right after high school, but I decided to do a semester of school then decide. I am almost done with my semester and I decided I was going to enlist, so I contacted my recruited and we met. He told me that they had changed some medical protocol or something for Option 40 (which affected me because I had torn my ACL about a year and a half ago, and sucked because the rule change went into effect while I was at college, terrible timing) and that I was ineligible to receive an Option 40 contract because the doctor wouldn't clear me for an airborne physical (Please forgive if some of this is wrong I don't remember it perfectly). They advised me that I didn't _need_ an Option 40 contract to become a Ranger, and told me that in BCT they would have Ranger recruiters asking people if they want to go Ranger, and I could just volunteer and excel and eventually go Ranger. I was a little skeptical. So here's the question: *Is it possible to go Ranger by volunteering at BCT, and if so, how long would this process take?*
> I appreciate all feedback, thank you.


There’s a very good chance you’ll get ot. Crush PT tests from the start and insure you have the right GT score (110 or above) and you’ll be able to pick it up


----------



## Curly (Jan 3, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> There’s a very good chance you’ll get ot. Crush PT tests from the start and insure you have the right GT score (110 or above) and you’ll be able to pick it up



Thank you for your response. I am close to signing and I was wondering if you had any advice on how long my contract should be? Might be a dumb question but any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 3, 2020)

Curly said:


> Thank you for your response. I am close to signing and I was wondering if you had any advice on how long my contract should be? Might be a dumb question but any feedback is appreciated.


As long as is required. Just do the 4 year 26 week deal or whatever they do now


----------



## ecag (Jan 3, 2020)

While obviously it would be best to have it in writing before hand, you can certainly get one in basic. My information is a little dated, but when I went through infantry OSUT both option 40 and 18x contracts were easy to pick up. We had opportunities to speak to both the Ranger and SF recruiters. As long as the requirements are all met you should be fine. Hell, I was sucking at PT when I went with a buddy so he could talk to the SF recruiters. They were willing to waiver the PT requirements because of my GT score. People found it harder to get airborne contracts than either Ranger or SF.


----------



## Curly (Jan 3, 2020)

ecag said:


> While obviously it would be best to have it in writing before hand, you can certainly get one in basic. My information is a little dated, but when I went through infantry OSUT both option 40 and 18x contracts were easy to pick up. We had opportunities to speak to both the Ranger and SF recruiters. As long as the requirements are all met you should be fine. Hell, I was sucking at PT when I went with a buddy so he could talk to the SF recruiters. They were willing to waiver the PT requirements because of my GT score. People found it harder to get airborne contracts than either Ranger or SF.


Thank you for your reply. I am grateful for your help. This puts my mind at ease somewhat.


----------

